# Grub 2

## Xywa

Witam,

Dzisiaj Grub 2 wchodzi w miejsce starego dobrego Gruba 1.

```
[ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-2.00 [0.97-r12] USE="nls sdl truetype -custom-cflags -debug -device-mapper -efiemu -libzfs -mount -static" GRUB_PLATFORMS="-coreboot -efi-32 -efi-64 -emu -ieee1275 -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -yeeloong"
```

Jak to sie konfiguruje? Mozecie polecic jakis dobry link? Kiedys probowalem obok Gento przetestowac Ubuntu Studio (z Grub 2) i wtedy za cholerstwo nie moglem zmusic systemu aby miec 2 linuxy.

W Gentoo manualu jest jeszcze stare info:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1#book_part1_chap10

----------

## Jacekalex

Wygenerowanie nowego konfigu:

```
grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
```

Inne systemy:

```
os-prober
```

trzeba zainstalować.

Konfiguracja szczegółów w /etc/grub.d/*, z 5 razy trudniejsza, niż w grub1, ale wykonalna.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Grub2

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/GRUB2_Quick_Start

I w *buntach:

https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2

 *Quote:*   

> i wtedy za cholerstwo nie moglem zmusic systemu aby miec 2 linuxy
> 
> 

 

??????

Dopisanie Ubuntu do gruba w Gentoo nie było wykonalne?    :Shocked: 

Edyta:

 *Xywa wrote:*   

> [ebuild  NS    ] sys-boot/grub-2.00 [0.97-r12] USE="nls sdl truetype -custom-cflags -debug -device-mapper -efiemu -libzfs -mount -static" GRUB_PLATFORMS="-coreboot -efi-32 -efi-64 -emu -ieee1275 -multiboot -pc -qemu -qemu-mips -yeeloong"

 

Twój emerge twierdzi, że ten grub ma się zainstalować na slota, obok jedynki.

Czyli chyba będziesz mógł w dalszym ciągu jechać na jedynce, dopóki dwójki nie zainstalujesz w mbr.

 :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Xywa

 *Jacekalex wrote:*   

> Dopisanie Ubuntu do gruba w Gentoo nie było wykonalne? 

 

Ubuntu Studio nadpisalo mi MBR Grubem 2, a z tym juz nie potrafilem sobie poradzic (aby miec tez Gentoo), jak tylko nadpisalem MBR Grubem 1 (i znowu miałem Gentoo) - nie mogłem zmusić Gruba aby wystartował Ubuntu Studio - monczylo sie tym:

http://img638.imageshack.us/img638/8051/ekran.gif

Caly watek tutaj:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6795458-highlight-.html

----------

## Jacekalex

Ja tak miałem z Debianem, wystarczylo w Debku puścić os-prober, z Debianowskiego gruba wskoczyć na Gentoo, a tam standardowo grub-install.

Inna opcja - przez chroota z Debka  w samym Gentoo:

```
grep -v /proc/mounts >/etc/mtab

grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

Działa  :Wink: 

Poza tym Ubuntu Studio ma instalator Debiana, i tam (o ile pamietam) można w ogóle nie instalować gruba.

Na przyszłość, na instalację systemów, które potrafią rozwalić gruba, przygotuj sobie (na wszelki wypadek) jakieś ratunkowe LiveCD, np Gentoo czy SysrescueCD.  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Pryka

Standardowa składnia jest prosta jak flaki z olejem... Mało różnic względem starego gruba.

STARA SKŁADNIA:

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/gentoo.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 3.4.4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-3.4.4 root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 initcall_debug printk.time=y quiet init=/sbin/bootchartd video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash

title Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate

root (hd0,3)                 

makeactive                  

chainloader +1
```

NOWA SKŁADNIA:

```
GRUB_TERMINAL_OUTPUT=gfxterm

GRUB_THEME=/boot/grub2/themes/starfield/theme.txt

timeout=10

menuentry 'Gentoo Linux 3.4.4' {

root=hd0,1

linux /boot/kernel-3.4.4 root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=ext4 initcall_debug printk.time=y quiet init=/sbin/bootchartd video=uvesafb:1680x1050-32,mtrr:3,ywrap splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash

}

menuentry "Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate" {

        insmod chain

        insmod ntfs

        set root=(hd0,4)

        chainloader +1

}
```

Wszystko śmiga bez problemu  :Smile:  obecnie bawię się z jakimś fajnym themem i znośną rozdzielczością.

----------

